# PRP 26(b) vs 27(g)



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

Good day guys may please assist me. I'm a permanent resident holder via 26(b) and my wife has Vistors Visa section 11 1 b iv based on my CSV. I applied for a PRP for her under 26(b) and was turned back by VFS saying we should apply for a Relative Visa instead. Did anyone ever experienced that? How do we proceed? I do have a minor child on a study permit applied for in my country of origin, can she apply for a PRP? PLEASE ASSIST ME WITH ANY INFO.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

RasG said:


> Good day guys may please assist me. I'm a permanent resident holder via 26(b) and my wife has Vistors Visa section 11 1 b iv based on my CSV. I applied for a PRP for her under 26(b) and was turned back by VFS saying we should apply for a Relative Visa instead. Did anyone ever experienced that? How do we proceed? I do have a minor child on a study permit applied for in my country of origin, can she apply for a PRP? PLEASE ASSIST ME WITH ANY INFO.


How long have you been married? How long has your wife been in South Africa?


----------



## bpma1 (Jul 18, 2018)

RasG said:


> Good day guys may please assist me. I'm a permanent resident holder via 26(b) and my wife has Vistors Visa section 11 1 b iv based on my CSV. I applied for a PRP for her under 26(b) and was turned back by VFS saying we should apply for a Relative Visa instead. Did anyone ever experienced that? How do we proceed? I do have a minor child on a study permit applied for in my country of origin, can she apply for a PRP? PLEASE ASSIST ME WITH ANY INFO.


You mentioned that you got your PR via section 26 B which is spousal. So how is it possible to apply for your wife when your PR is based on spousal. Is this a second marriage?


----------



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

My apologies I meant to say I got my PR on 27(b) via Critical Skills. I have been married legally for 11 years. My wife has been on an accompanying visa since 2013.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

RasG said:


> My apologies I meant to say I got my PR on 27(b) via Critical Skills. I have been married legally for 11 years. My wife has been on an accompanying visa since 2013.


Then why did VFS send you back? Do they wanna say some one with Vistors Visa section 11 1 b iv can not apply straight for a PRP 26 (b)? Hmm this is news. Please verify somewhere else or maybe ask for the manager bec VFS is known to really mislead people. So they want you to apply for a relative visa first, before you later come for the PRP.

Okay i went to read the visa requirements again and this is what i think. Her Vistors Visa section 11 1 b iv is based on your critical skills visa right? and now u have PRP meaning your critical skills visa is null and void u are now PR. That makes her own visa null and void since it was depended on you. You now have to go and get a relative visa based on your PR, then before she can apply for her own PR. This must have been the reason.

The moment one gets a new visa or should i say new status in SA, the previous one becomes invalid. For example if you have a student visa valid for 3 yrs and u go get a critical skills for 1 yr, your student visa becomes null and void. And anyone who was in SA on a visa based on that student visa has to go a reapply for conditions to be changed to say "to accompany spouse of XXX visa or PRP."


----------



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks a million I see what they meant I greatly appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

RasG said:


> Thanks a million I see what they meant I greatly appreciate your assistance.


Your are welcome. I am glad i was able to help. All the best with the applications.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Your question has made me think of my son's case as well. I just got his visitor's visa section 11 i b iv, 2 weeks ago. I am now awaiting outcome of my PRP application, and I intend applying for his after that... so it is exactly same situation as your wife.

So my question is I hope I will be able to apply to change from visitor's visa to a relative visa and also apply for PRP all at once. I do not have the energy to go and follow the queue twice.


----------



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

Fortune07 said:


> Your are welcome. I am glad i was able to help. All the best with the applications.


Finally the PRP was awarded in 2020 soon after hard lock down


----------

